# Route Bilbao - Central Portugal?



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

:?: Can anyone please help us with the easiest (safest) route in February from Bilbao down to Central Portugal, probably Elvora/central area? 
We are booked on the ferry on 7th February and hope to spend 2/3 months wandering. We are treating ourselves by going on the long ferry and would also like to explore northern Spain but think it should be better weather to spend time there on the way home in April/May.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, we did a similar trip last April, using stopovers at Tortsillas, Guarda then Mira on the Portugese coast. Good roads with some excellent brand new motorways from Guarda down to the coast (much to the confusion of our GPS !) The Guarda municipal site is situated just opposite the big sports stadium, we found a bit basic but ok for an overnight stop. Mira on the coast is a nice spot with miles of beaches over the coastal dunes and a good campsite (we stayed at the Camping Orbita site, not the nearby municipal site which was undergoing modification. all mentioned in the Caravan Euro 1 book.
From there our path left your intended route as we headed north and worked our way around the coast back to Bilbao stopping at Ribeira, Foz and Llanes. The Camping Coroso Santa Eugeria at Rebeira was a nice place with lovely views of the bay and a very, very helpful manager. Not much going for Foz. Llanes a bit cramped with a lot of statics but we ended up on the edge of a cliff overlooking a small bay after a bit of 'wending' !

Mike


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

No I'm originally from Hartlepool, where they hang monkies, not Geordieland!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have lifted this from my web site. If you want to read more click >here.< We have used the Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry in March and then used this route:

The A68 and A1 to travel to Burgos, the N620 to Valladolid and Salamanca. From Salamanca we took the N630 south to Badajoz then the N4/N18 across the border into Portugal to Evora where we stopped for a couple of nights before taking some rough but interesting country roads south to join the IP1 for the Algarve where we spent three weeks sight seeing. Our first stop there was at Luz just west of Lagos.

peedee


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

What ferry are you going on as i thought that Sandander started 19th march .
Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

peedee said:


> I have lifted this from my web site. If you want to read more click >here.< We have used the Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry in March and then used this route:
> 
> The A68 and A1 to travel to Burgos, the N620 to Valladolid and Salamanca. From Salamanca we took the N630 south to Badajoz then the N4/N18 across the border into Portugal to Evora where we stopped for a couple of nights before taking some rough but interesting country roads south to join the IP1 for the Algarve where we spent three weeks sight seeing. Our first stop there was at Luz just west of Lagos.
> 
> peedee


 Hi that is more or less the route we used back from Portugal, must admit we preferred the way we did it actually going and rather than Evora heading from Salamanca straight down the motorway to the Algarve...........but as the poster is wanting to go to central Portugal it sounds good to me.

If using a Tom Tom and using the Burgos route see my other topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-553651-.html#553651


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carol25singer said:


> No I'm originally from Hartlepool, where they hang monkies, not Geordieland!


Wot's that got to do with the price of fish? 8O


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Dougie and a Happy New Year to you and your family.

I think carol25singer as a newbie posted on the wrong forum (has only posted 3 times before).

ps: It's not that warm here, but the Malt seems to be evaporating!!!!!!!!

Ian :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

We're going on P and O to Bilbao 'cos the Brittany Ferries doesn't start until March. I was replying to ChilliK about any Geordies around! Sorry I won't do it again.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't worry about it Carol25singer ! - I got it ok, it's an in joke for north of Middlesborough :lol: :wink: 

Mike


----------

